# Stream fishing for channel cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I decided to take a break on the Flatheads and do a little light tackle wading for channel cats in on of my favorite streams, We did pretty good we got 15 before the rain dumped on us, there not big cats in this little stream just fast biters the biggest was about 2lbs all was caught on worms and stink bait with 6lb test and one split shot, fishing under the grass along the banks. The bite was fast, if you didn't get a bite as soon as the current pulled your line tight just throw in another spot and bam! All these little guys was released.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah it's nice to switch things up every now and then. Looks like bait to me :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This stream is virtually untouched by fisherman I think there could be some nice channel cats in some of the deeper pockets


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's how wrights creek is here in holmes county. I usually get my bait there for tournaments because no one hardly fishes it. It gets fished a little bit closer to the river where you can get small jon boats in, but other than that nothing. I wade fish it a lot and take my kayak sometimes and there are a lot of bass, bream, cats, and jack all along it. I guess people are just to lazy to wade fish these days lol


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

That looks like a small creek that my family and I used to fish over 25yrs ago. It was near Fairfield Rd, and near Saufley Field rd. A fun place to fish, had some big bream in it. Medium sized cats too.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

looks like a blast!


----------

